# Jaguar Graveyard:- inside the old house



## Wrench (Sep 25, 2016)

*Last year after a tip off from a chap by the name of Urban Caveman, me and the missus decided to take a look at the inside of this once lovely building now sort of being renovated. 
I couldn't find many posts on here from inside so I thought I'd post summat, please forgive me if it's been done a lot.*​
*History*
History into this place is a little vague but what I can tell you for sure is that it was built sometime in the 17th century from what I can gather and has been a Hotel, wedding venue and an olk folks home before it closed in 2009. It is now in private ownership from what I can gather but is in very bad condition with serious subsidence from what we could see when we were there.


















































*This is an absloute gem of a place, I only wish I could have got in before they started knocking bits off it.*

*Thanks for looking 7/10*​


----------



## Togitha (Sep 25, 2016)

When did you visit? I was there in July and the bannisters were missing from the top half of the stairs when I went


----------



## Conrad (Sep 25, 2016)

Awesome, looks like a beauty of a place.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 25, 2016)

Togitha said:


> When did you visit? I was there in July and the bannisters were missing from the top half of the stairs when I went



It was about this time last year


----------



## Wrench (Sep 25, 2016)

Konrad said:


> Awesome, looks like a beauty of a place.



Well it was but by now who knows?


----------



## brickworx (Sep 26, 2016)

That's lovely - very grand ....I kind of like the fact it's so mashed...the missing floor is a sight!


----------



## mtc3154 (Sep 26, 2016)

Fab Place.Must have been to die for in it's hay day.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 26, 2016)

mtc3154 said:


> Fab Place.Must have been to die for in it's hay day.



It was the place to get wed round these parts for many years, very sad how it's ended up tbh.


----------



## metsa103 (Sep 26, 2016)

That place is gorgeous. Great photos.


----------



## smiler (Sep 27, 2016)

I liked that, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## dirge (Sep 27, 2016)

Great stuff!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 27, 2016)

Ta for the comments guys.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 28, 2016)

Fantastic work Tbolt that door shot is rather special, the level of photography documentation wise and alike has risen incredibly recently! yours is no exception, one place id love to photograph maybe soon!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 28, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> Fantastic work Tbolt that door shot is rather special, the level of photography documentation wise and alike has risen incredibly recently! yours is no exception, one place id love to photograph maybe soon!



Thanks for the very kind words Mockingbird, I'm always very critical of my own photos and it's always nice to hear other photographers opinions, good and bad.
If you are thinking about going sometime give me a shout and I'll nip over and see if it's open as it's not too far from where I live and it might save a wasted trip.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 28, 2016)

Tbolt said:


> Thanks for the very kind words Mockingbird, I'm always very critical of my own photos and it's always nice to hear other photographers opinions, good and bad.
> If you are thinking about going sometime give me a shout and I'll nip over and see if it's open as it's not too far from where I live and it might save a wasted trip.



I think many of us are critical of our photos, especially uploading for the world to see across media platforms, thank you Tbolt I will contact you if this is on the cards for next month!


----------



## Togitha (Sep 29, 2016)

It has decayed further since your trip, Tbolt. Still my favourite abandoned place. So very special.


----------

